# 12-11-12



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Ryan and I went out braving the wind and cold to try for some pomps in the surf. Found a new cut and set up shop. We hooked into them pretty quick. Started off with a couple blues, then the pomps rolled in. We ended the day with 9 pomps. Even got to see a couple apache helicopters do a fly over....pretty sweet day, except for the cold...ha!


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

hell ya.:notworthy:


----------



## Deathlehymn (Dec 3, 2012)

Slayed!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job Ray...I bet they were delicious...


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah Baby!!!!


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

*surf fishing*

Nice good looking mess of fish good eating


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

Very nice, where did you go and how was the seaweed?


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I usually don't say this, "Jealous"! Nice catch man!!!:yes:


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

The seaweed was there, kind of a pain. We were able to fish between the patches.


----------

